# Мартовски хоровод Динику



## Татьяна Ч. (23 Ноя 2012)

Нужны ноты "Мартовски хоровод" Динику. Адрес: [email protected]
заранее- спасибо!


----------



## Valah (23 Ноя 2012)

Они есть в нотном архиве. "Румынский весенний хоровод" - ещё одно название этого произведения Динику (в обр. Ризоля)


----------



## lelikbolik (23 Ноя 2012)

могу подкинуть минусовку! [email protected]


----------



## chinyaev (23 Ноя 2012)

Вот Вам минусовка без всяких майлов. Играйте на здоровье!


----------

